# aqua trim



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Is anyone using the certainteed aquatrim corner bead it would be nice to get rid of the hopper and roller any thoughts thanks


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Is that the pre glued ,just spray water stick on bead.?


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah that's the stuff there's a video of it if you YouTube walltools in Vegas shows a short demo I just don't wanna waste money if its no good wanted some other guys opinions


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

One thread I started awhile ago on it:

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/hydrotrim-1415/


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks ill check that


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A d/c I know loves the bead.,, and he's one picky sob.

I Myself have never tried It.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Another, previous thread on it, that 2buck had mentioned on my thread: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/hydro-trim-awesome-1244/


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

In one of my last posts on the thread I had started, I mentioned:



JustMe said:


> I had to do some wall patching at some new commercial construction awhile ago. Another company had done the taping there and used AquaBead. When I happened to shine a light along some walls, you could see the bead's holes and edges showing through in a # of places. So as far as commercial and our usual 2 coating system, others were having coating issues as well when it came to AquaBead.


My dad happened to be in there awhile ago (a Dairy Queen) and mentioned some of the coating issues he saw there, when I said to him that I'd been in there doing some patching in the back of the place.

If I was to use it again, like I maybe also mentioned on my other thread, I'd take a look at using polymer based Vario as a 1st skim coat into the holes, to better ensure it holding on (as well as to help fill the holes). Either the 45 minute or 2 hour Vario should work. If not that, I'd use either a taping mud not thinned down much, or maybe an All Purpose mud that has a fair amount of glues in it, like the Synko AP we're mostly given to use.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Btw: We haven't gone to using the bead since we trialed it. But if we ever do, I'll definitely recommend using the proper roller to help install it. Hopefully, they'd now be available for one to buy.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> In one of my last posts on the thread I had started, I mentioned:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of fair amounts of glue in A/P ,,Pro form has lots. I spent the weekend sanding ....woke up this morning with my eyelids glued shut.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> ....woke up this morning with my eyelids glued shut.


:laughing:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

no moore. that's pink-eye. you better get some meds.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

... and you don't get white eye boogers forming when you're out to dinner later that night.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

that's EXTREME!!!!.


----------

